# Which Tortoise Species Is More Active/Friendly



## alben909

Hi guys, im Alec. I have brought this topic up because i want to hear the opinion of all the tort lovers out there. Which tort species is more friendly/active. I would have to say the sulcata or the russian tort. Tell me what you guys think. Even post a few pics. Dont be shy, post away!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY

Any tort may surprise you. Sulcata seem to carry more attitude just hearing others about them...I'm a newbie to torts so I haven't spent much time with them! So far it seems that the Aldabra's are the most gentle/friendly creatures


----------



## nicoleandrocky

Almost all torts are active but it is true some are more than others. My russian is the most friendly guy ever. (except when he tries biting my fingers!)


----------



## alben909

Nice to hear about the aldabra. Havent been around one but i am glad to hear that you enjoy them!


----------



## nicoleandrocky

alben909 said:


> Nice to hear about the aldabra. Havent been around one but i am glad to hear that you enjoy them!



Aldabra's (well most i know/seen) are gentle giants  Big teddy bears.


----------



## alben909

I have a baby russian and he is very active. He walks everywhere and he eats everything including my leg. I should of named him hannible but i named him Shelldon instead. Baby torts eat everything


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

My sulcata is active, but not very friendly. On the other hand, my redfoot is friendly, but not very active. LOL, that answer your question?

Every individual tortoise is different.


----------



## nicoleandrocky

alben909 said:


> I have a baby russian and he is very active. He walks everywhere and he eats everything including my leg. I should of named him hannible but i named him Shelldon instead. Baby torts eat everything



haha, hannibal is cute 
I was going to name rocky GAMMERA





But rocky was more fitting i though


----------



## alben909

Every tort is differant. Your right. Btw funny pic nichole


----------



## Blakem

I would like to see your baby Russian! I have never seen one in the pet/reptile stores.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY

alben909 said:


> Nice to hear about the aldabra. Havent been around one but i am glad to hear that you enjoy them!



It's just what I seen...Aldabraman's lol and youtube and google. I've never seen one up close and personal.


----------



## alben909

Ok here are some pics of little shelldon!




Lol so right


----------



## Tom

I'm glad this is in the debatable section . Opinions will vary on this and not everyone has much experience with multiple species, so comparisons are all relative. From what I have seen sulcatas win, hands down. I also like the south African leopards, hermanni, Russians, and I'm told that the Burmese stars are great too, but don't have any personal experience with them yet.

Also realize there will be big differences between adult behavior and babies.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*O my, hard question with many various possible answers based on personal perspectives. I have kept many species, however we only focus on two at this time. We find both of our species to be very friendly overall and active. Most of our aldabras seem to be more friendly than our radiateds. *


----------



## alben909

I posted some pics of my new baby russian a few posts above. Also i do agree that the attitude changes. I personaly think its because they get smarter and more aware what is around them. My sulcatas get scared when i walk up behind them but come right out when they see me. BTW. SULCATAS FIRST NIGHT OUTSIDE IN THEIR NEW ENCLOSURE. WISH THEM LUCK!!!!!!!:shy:


----------



## l0velesly

StudentoftheReptile said:


> My sulcata is active, but not very friendly.



Mine is like that too.. he's becoming very territorial and loves to flick dirt all over the place. He definitely is full of personality, but friendliness isn't part of it.


----------



## alben909

Ya my sulcata isnt "friendly" she is more active. Exept she does have her lazy side. If its not 70Â° she is lazy. Same with my other sulcata. They sit in the back of their home.

FUNNY


----------



## hlester22

My sulcata is active but a little chicken. Easily startled and pees almost every time he's picked up. My redfoot is not very active but very friendly.


----------



## alben909

How old is your sulcata?


----------



## Neal

From my experience with several different types of tortoises my opinion is that there are significant behavioral differences between them, absolutely, but what one considers friendly could mean something else to a different person. That is to say, there are different types of "friendly". The level of activity is pretty static between species, a lot of it having to do with how the tortoise was raised and it's overall health as opposed to the type of species it is. 

Example: our adult leopards have a very mellow and laid back personality. They'll let you pet their heads and they'll eat out of your hands, but they don't push each other out of the way or knock each other around to get your attention. I refer to them as being like a mature dog, they're still friendly in the sense that they don't hide from you and will follow you around the yard, but they don't crawl all over you like a puppy. Now, when we approach our indian star enclosures, they usually climb all over each other and act aggressively towards each other trying to get to us, which is similar to the sulcatas that we have had. We also have redfoots, and have had greek tortoises in the past. All have great, different personalities. 

Here's one of our male indian stars showing off his curious side. The pictures I've deleted from this round were of a female climbing over him trying to bite at the camera.






If you're trying to consider a future tortoise to purchase, my question would be, what type of personality are you looking for in a tortoise?

If you just want to know everyone's favorites, I'd have to go with the leopards.


----------



## Angi

My CDTs are very friendly and sweet.


----------



## alben909

Your right they do have differant personalities are differant. So are peoples expctaitions on what they are looking for in a tortoise. I personaly like the clingy tort like the sulcata just because it makes me feel like they "love" me more than a tort that sits around.


----------



## Lilithlee

My russian had a personally all his own; he isn't friendly more like stuck up, and I think the only thing he think about is escape, but he'll eat food out of my hand, he doesn't like to be pick up or touch too much, however, he is very active.


----------



## Snapper925

My red foot has a.huge huge personality, I can read his body language and he has.his.soak,outside and food schedule down but when I pick him up he is shy at first,

Now my sulcata that I rescued recently, she.is.not shy at all! She is not as active though compared to my redfoot, but she also had a bad past before I got her, we will see when she is fully healthy


----------



## RV's mom

We've had RV since she was a baby. As a baby, she was very shy and stand-offish. She is 12 or 13 years old, very active and VERY friendly. Non aggressive, loves her pets - but loves it more when I offer her food. Not having any experience with any other torts, couldn't say which would be friendlier. 

teri


----------



## alben909

I have a russian and two sulcatas. The thing is Roxy, my big female sulcata, has a "no ones telling me what to do"attitude. My smaller sulcata, Oreo, is a sweet shy little angel. She never goes outside of her boundaries any reminds me of a Aldabra. My Russian is crazy. He crawls all over everybody and just loves a head rub


----------



## LauraChin

My 8 year old Russian is very active for a few hours a day in his enclosure. If I let him have full reign of the kitchen, he'll run about happily for an hour, then sleep for a day! 
He's friendly and sticks his head out for a stroke when we pick him up or make kissy noises at him. He's never tried to bite the kids, but will hiss if he's had enough play and wants to be left alone. All in all a sweet boy!


----------



## SpeedyandDiego

We met a red foot in a local reptile shop that would actively seek out attention and loved head rubs! We were amazed! Fell in love and wanted to take him home. Until we saw how big he would get. We decided on a Russian. He's very shy. Does not seek attention. He hisses a lot. But I'm not afraid that speedy would EVER bite anyone. So I think he's slowly coming around. I talk to him a lot when I feed him or move him. So he doesn't hiss at me as much anymore.
I have very little experience with other torts.


----------



## pam

I have 6 Russians and they all have different personalities from very sweet to very crabby


----------



## Chreees

My Russian is incredibly friendly. He doesn't mind me holding him at all. In his enclosure he is semi active roaming around occasionally but when I take him outside all he does is explores.


----------



## tortadise

I would have to say our of all the species I have. Mine wod be manouria all 3 of them browns are so cool and blacks are always just looking at me. And impressed are just like an old person who wants to be left alone. I have so many different personality torts though.


----------

